

Porsche 911 GT3 sales halted due to string of fires. - bliti
http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1090400_2014-porsche-911-gt3-sales-halted-due-to-string-of-fires

======
cl8ton
I heard the problem is bolt failure holding the oil cooler which happens to be
right above a red hot exhaust system.

